# HOT games on Amazon! follow me for more share~~xx



## PandaTapGames (Mar 18, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
* Kill Them Paper Monsters : Animal Down*​
*One of the BEST arrow **shooting games**on Amazon app store is here.*







*Blast monsters with your arrow in a cute paper world!*​*Tonnes of levels to unlock and challenge your accuracy!*​*Super easy to pick up and play!**Get awesome shooting game accuracy*​



So easy to play this game. Just tap on one of the monsters to release your arrow. Once the arrow is flying then tilt your phone / device to direct the arrow. Hit the monsters to knock them over. If the monsters are holding a target, then aim for that. Some levels you'll need to shoot apples, and some levels you'll need to shoot monsters to knock over other monsters. You can do this by tapping the screen again to make the arrow fly faster.​
*- Blast monsters with your arrow in a cute paper world!
- Tonnes of levels to unlock and challenge your accuracy!
- Super easy to pick up and play!*​

















*MORE UPDATES COMING SOON*​- Extra levels
- World top player leader boards​


----------



## PandaTapGames (Mar 18, 2013)

does anyone know there's a button you from the setting called"sensitivity" you can set the level of difficulty you like


----------

